# Tâches et calendrier



## steffrouen (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour
Quelle appli permet de noter des tâches à faire et qu'elles apparaissent dans le calendrier comme dans l'agenda de Google calendar?
Merci


----------



## Larme (19 Août 2012)

Rappel ne le fait pas ?


----------

